# What is the story behind your fursona's creation?



## Paolite (Sep 17, 2018)

How did you find your fursona? Did you find your fursona (spent time making one) or did your fursona find you (a sudden idea out of nowhere)? What is it based on (maybe an animation's furry character, maybe a childhood pet, or maybe you just said "I like wolves and I like color pink, so my fursona is going to be a pink wolf)? Basically tell the story of "how I met my fursona".

Here is mine, I created the character but that character is the one that decided to become my fursona:

It started some years ago (8-10 I can't remember exactly) when I started having storylines in my dreams. I couldn't control when a storyline begins or ends and couldn't control what happened in them more than I can control what happens in the real world. 
There was a story about a human dragonrider and his dragon friend (I don't remember much about the storyline, but they were some kind of mercenaries). In that story sometimes I was the human and sometimes I was the dragon and I liked being both equally. Then I started having lucid dreams and gaining control over what happened in them. In that particular storyline I didn't want to choose between being the human or being the dragon, so I decided to fuse them and make a single character with both of them, a half-human half-dragon.
I really liked that character and started including him in most of my dreams, and it went on for several months (maybe even more than a year). But then I had a dream where I was not part of it, I was just an invisible spectator that couldn't directly interact with the dream (but I could indirectly manipulate it). I was right behind that human-dragon character, who was having a sword duel with someone else and I realised that I had never seen his face or full body before and this was my chance. I paused the dream and started moving to the front of him to see how he looks. Then something that shouldn't be posible happened, that character turned to me and watched me in the eyes. I was very confused because he moved even with the dream paused when nobody else could move and he saw me when nobody else could. The only thing I remember seeing about him were red eyes and it felt like he could see through my soul. Then I understood the he was no longer just a character in my dreams, he had become a part of me. After that I woke up startled and covered in sweat, it felt like I just had a nightmare.
Over time I have tried to look at him during dreams or try to close my eyes and visualise him, but I can't. Every time I try it, his face and body look like a blur and can't describe any details. The only things I can clearly see are that he has black scales or fur, he has dragon horns, wings and tail, and those red eyes. That's why I like my avatar, because it's a very simplified representation of how I see my character.

I didn't know what furry was back then so I called it "my character", but now that I know more about furries and fursonas I can perfectly call him "my fursona". 
And about his name... he didn't have a name at firts, but after that night when I realised he was a part of me I decided that he totally deserves to be called Paolite. 
Paolite is a very personal name that I have used in videogames and in the internet since I was 6 or 7. It's an acronym of my real name and surnames.

Now you know the story behind the creation of my fursona. What about yours?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 17, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## Derron116 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sometime back in 2012 or 2013, I was on this website named "Nationstate." It's a site where you create a nation and RP for the most part. One day, there was this nation called Saurisia that was a nation of dinosaurs and I read through the history they wrote up of this nation and it was very interesting to me.

Later on, I see that this person uses "scalie" to describe themselves, among other words. I'm pretty sure I looked up the term and it seemed to describe me pretty well so I began to use it. Fast forward about a year later and I find FurAffinity (I've learned all about furries during this time period, and discovered the awesome Utahraptor). I also begin wanting my own "Fursona" and I, after messing with some Jurassic Park knock-off site create Redjaw. My first fursona. Later on, probably halfway through 2014, I watched My Little Pony and I basically left the fandom soon afterwards to focus on the bronies.

Fast forward to this past June. I want to join an online community, and my friends all think I'm a furry anyways so why not? When I think about Redjaw, I see him as more representative of me back in 2014 and not me in 2018, so I drop him and search for a dinosaur creator because (except for a small amount of time where I considered a Kobold) I knew that I wanted a Utahraptor. I find evosaur.com's dinosaur creator (and use the Velociraptor because it didn't have Utahraptors) and I mess with some colors and markings and boom I create a color concept for Zephyris. I then commission a ref sheet in August and the rest is history.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 17, 2018)

She's a bat. I like bats. The voiced-by-Robin-Williams fruit bat Batty was the only thing I liked about Fern Gully. When I think of myself as an anthropomorphic animal, a flying fox is always what comes to mind.

That's basically it! Riveting, I know.


----------



## Greenver_420 (Sep 17, 2018)

My fursona, Greenver_420 was inspired by this deviantart post: www.deviantart.com: Silver the Hedgehog about making Silver the hedgehog that was weed related.

Since my 2 favorite Sonic characters are Silver & Tails, I thought I would make a hybrid of them (art by KynRen): www.furaffinity.net: Reference Sheet Commission [Greenver_420] by KynRen

The reason for the orange chest hair is from Doritos stains after Greenver_420 gets the munchies after taking weed to morn the loss of Tails after fusing with him after exploring around the ChNPP.

ChNPP = Chernobyl nuclear power plant


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2018)

- I love frogs for some reason and have TONS of frog related stuff at home
- I searched for some nice-looking species that live in my country
- Poison factor added up to my magical powers
- Appearance was inspired by the Sonic X characters styles, as I'd watch that anime a lot back then.

That's pretty much it, I think!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 17, 2018)

Used to play custom D&D boards back in high school with a couple of friends. One day, we were like, 'holy fuck, pirates.' So we decided to make a D&D-esc board about our pirate characters, put together like some sort of Frankenstein's 'barely-actually-D&D-and-more-so-an-overly-complex-rp' board. Decided I wanted to make my character start out as a lone carouser originally blackmailed into working with the oddball gang. 

Now, at the time, I really wasn't much of a furry. My group was mostly made up of them and I was cool with it and even liked some of the stuff they showed me/talked about, but I never actually thought of putting in the time to make a character, or even how that was literally the easiest thing ever t0 contribute to the fandom. (without art or complex backstory)

I usually played as kenku's and I still wanted to. So, "Rococo," was originally a corvid; a boat-tailed grackle, to be precise. (sidenote, I ended up making the grackle into a whole separate character I later used sometimes, in the fandom) But as we were making our characters, an idea popped into my head. I wanted to make a cocky bastard. So...why not make a literal "cocky" bastard? We already bastardize our boards enough to begin with, so they were cool with it. Thus, Rihon "Rococo" Vermelho was born and has several alternative storylines. From being a pirate, to being an early 2000's rockstar, to being a single dad raising a child of a different species in a world that looks down on 'oddball' species. He has always stuck, one way or another.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 17, 2018)

It's a character from WAAY back. Though, it was shortly after my pokemon-period.
I had a friend who I rped with a lot, and we were always making characters. Eventually, I was putting together a sona before I really knew what sonas were. Though it wasn't to rp, it was mainly to mod and have a character I could draw myself as in my art, since that was the style of doing things at the time. 
I came up with a 'bear-dog', and my friend was the one who informed me that was a prehistoric creature that (had) already existed. Things just went from there.
I kinda lost touch with the friend, this was back during AOL-AIM days.

The character hasn't evolved too much. Their looks are usually based off of whatever I'm doing with my looks at the moment. Lol, mostly hair changes and improvements as my art improved.


----------



## rd924 (Sep 18, 2018)

Well, I first made a wolf fursona because I couldn't think of anything at the time. I like how he turned out, looks adorable. I went with him at first since I like wolves. They're beautiful animals. I didn't spend much time on him in creating him. Found a template a colored him grey and purple (my favorite colors). 

After a while, I got to thinking. After hearing my voice and picturing my wolf sona, I just couldn't picture him as being "a part of me." Being as how I'm from a rural area and kind of a redneck, I figured a deer sona would be right up my alley. That's what I associate deer with. 

So my idea was to make a deer sona with a similar color scheme to the wolf since I liked it. After spending time looking up other deer references, I finally finished my reference sheet. Gave him a cheeky name. Called him "Jäger" since Jägermeister is my favorite liquor and there's a picture of a deer on the bottle. 

I don't really have a bio or profile for him or anything. He's pretty much _just_ a deer version of me. Lol

It's kind of ironic that I have a deer sona since some of my family actually hunt deer.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 18, 2018)

Daithi's backstory:

[Part 1|docs.google.com: Daithi the wolf 

[Part 2|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 2 

[Part 3|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 3

[Part 4|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 4

[Part 5|
[Part 6|
[Part 7|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 7

[Part 8|
[Part 9|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 9

[Part 10|docs.google.com: Daithi The Wolf 10


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 18, 2018)

I took all the markings and colors from all my ferrets, smashed them into one. I like drawing hair and wings so I added those, with the wings representing my ferrets that have died. 

And that’s how I made LV initially.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 19, 2018)

Huskies are my favorite canine. When I was younger, I had a husky that never left my side, and on a few occasions protected me from my abusive stepfather.
Brite Paw's personality is happy, enthusiastic and energetic. All traits that I strive for.
His marking are also based on myself. The triangle on his muzzle is the same location I have a birthmark, and the left cuff on his wrist is the same wrist that I attempted to commit suicide with.

His creation is based around..Pretty much everything I want, and that has moved me forward.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 2, 2018)

I like rats, my favorite colors are purple and blue and I added some markings to make her less plain. That's basically it 

Also she's just me but as a rat


----------



## Zekkarion (Oct 5, 2018)

It's a mix of me finding my fursona and fursona finding me. I began by searching a species for him, and step by step, few ideas come to my mind and I mix it with my knowledge of fantasy universes and so Cethocro is born ^^


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 5, 2018)

At first I didn’t want to create fursona at all, but later I changed my mind and based fursona on one of my OC’s. He was a dude with some cybernetic implants, so I threw all this out and made him more personal.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 6, 2018)

Deer have always had a special meaning to me, as a child a family of deer always visited our yard, and I’d be the first to see them every morning. I’ve had other encounters too. I was going for a bike ride one cloudy afternoon when a doe stared at me from down the road, we made eye contact, made a nod, and then walked back into the trees. They are also my favorite animal, so no bias or anything :u

As for the name: Tacoma, I named him that after a vacation to that area to stay the summer. It was one of the happiest summers of my life.
I also just love the pnw, it’s very peaceful and beautiful to me.(The nature, not the cities :V)

Basically just me as a deer : p


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2018)

About a year ago, i was in a dnd-like session with some friends. Basically a weeb version of dnd staring magical girls. I rolled my character with random stats and one of my character perks was cosplay. I wanted to make a character that resembled Orstien who was a knight in golden armor that resembled a lion. But no one in the group had played darksouls at the time. I opted to have the character wear a lion mascot costume instead. The gm had some harmless fun poking fun of my character saying he was a furry. Fast forward a few weeks and I still wanted to play dnd. I thought it was fun playing a supposedly furry character so after a quick google search i found the forums. I saw a post in the tavern and joined a group to play dnd with over discord. My first Character was a Labrador. He was a fisherman and a chef and personality wise he was friendly, thoughtful, and adventurous. We played weekly for months. One day i decided to start messing around in the forums. At the time i had a cat avatar i drew. After a handful of sessions i remade my faf avatar using the same fisherman attire my dnd character was using. Truth is im pretty shy in person, so i like to act different then i normally would using these characters. So thats how Pogo came to be. A simple, coy, and mischievous cat.


----------



## NigelMorgan (Oct 6, 2018)

Making my fursona was weird for me. I started out with a fursona that was just a generic fox character, sharing the same name and background as me. But as time went on, I started changing things, making my fursona more unique. An important change was when I decided to make him a Silver Fox and named him Nigel. The name comes from the British engineer Sir Nigel Gresley, who designed the LNER Class A4 steam locomotive. One A4 was named Silver Fox, giving me the idea to change the species.

The name coming from a British engineer gave me the idea to make my fursona British to. In addition, I had been listening to a lot of music from the British band Blur at the time, which also influenced me. His whole backstory didn't really come from anywhere in particular, it got changed many times and eventually I settled on him being a British immigrant, moving to America when he was a teenager. Little details about his life either come from my own life or are things I thought are fitting/interesting for who he is.

Personality wise, he's always been similar to me. Maybe a little more shy and cynical, if that's even possible.


----------



## Alv (Oct 6, 2018)

Regular wolf. Nothing to it. It's me as a wolf. Haha! I love wolves and haven't really thought beyond that. XD


----------



## PercyD (Oct 6, 2018)

So I've been around the block a few times. Each time just added to my persona. It's natural to reinvent yourself every so often, especially online personas. My current iteration is a culmination of those.
I got the name from an old character I used to play on GaiaOnline, back when they had that brief foray into multiplayer online games. Great fun.
The design is an older character me and an old friend I lost touch with came up with. I figured out that bears and (dogs) have a common ancestor so, technically, the character is prehistoric. -Which is cool.

I've settled on this one for now because I enjoy beast characters and any (bear) furry is going to be close to feral-furs, since bears have pretty human features on their own. I think that fits nicely with the prehistoric element too.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Oct 8, 2018)

when i first made her, she was a sonic character of sorts, unsurprisingly. a hedgehog i believe. then i redid her  to a bird then a cat then some wolf? eventually i settled with a honey badger as my fursona as it was native to my home country, nigeria. also cuz honey badgers don't give two shits about nothing, mentality that i wished i had.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2018)

Okay, so I feel like I've told parts of the story here before, but I might as well give some more insights.  Settle in for another marathon post.

I've actually gone under dragon nicknames for most of my time on the Internet - the one exception being my speedrunning alias AquaTiger.  The dragon stuff actually began with a nickname based off of one of the Dragon Quest/Warrior creatures - specifically the Divinegon of Dragon Warrior Monsters.  I carried the nickname through four forums before reaching the speedrunning forum and switching to AquaTiger, which could either be referencing a tiger shark (which gets stranger when you find out I'm a 90s nerd) or simply a swimming tiger.  (It was at about the tail end of me being a competitive swimmer.)

One winter at that forum, as something of an offhand joke, I switched my alias to "FrostyTheDragon" - and that happens to be the moment when I started posting stuff on YouTube.  Eventually, I mostly drifted away from that speedrunning forum, and in posting to YouTube, I kept up with the FrostyTheDragon nickname and really never thought much of it - even outright cracking jokes about other peoples' fursonas (a habit I really need to break).

It wasn't until earlier this year, when I broke off contact with a wolf furry I'd known for a good long time, that I decided to take the "dragon" concept seriously and decide what it was actually like.  Natural wings didn't strike me as right (though a winged jetpack is a tempting addon) - instead, I took to my old swimming abilities and pushed the design towards more of an aquatic type.  This also explains his color scheme (since it's not reflected in the icon yet yet, I will just say it's mainly sea-green with a powder-blue underbelly) and why he has extra fins.

As for other features?  I specifically went for what I call "Gremlin ears" because I don't see it nearly often enough - the closest I generally see to 'ears' on a dragon looks more like just another fin to me.  The spike beard and mustache (not pictured at time of post but it's come up in my own sketches) comes from my perpetual struggle with razors and personal grooming.

There's also the matter of something I've never discussed until now - what I'd consider his "powers".  There's two to discuss here.

First is chlorine gas breath, and the story there is the fact they used chlorine in swimming pools a lot when I was growing up (I don't know which ones still use it).  It's been over a decade since I swam THAT much though, so I'd consider that the weaker power.
The bigger one is something I call "interfacing".  Basically, he can mentally interact directly with any computer-based device by willpower rather than requiring intermediaries such as control panels.  It'd count as straight technomancy, though there's the wrinkle that control devices (that don't even need to be plugged in!) and outside knowledge amplify his abilities and let him pull off tricks considered impossible to most users.  He has a tendency to hoard odd controllers and manuals as a result.  (You cyborgs and AIs don't need to worry; the power warns him of countermeasures so he knows not to interfere.)  Frankly, this one came about as a direct result of my gamer tendencies, my own insistence on hoarding books, and my sheer ability to learn extremely quickly compared to most people.  I was tempted to include the ability to just touch a book or manual and instantly absorb its knowledge, but The Meteor Man taught me the... odder drawbacks of that.
Last bit of the story is his name - Firuthi J. Dragovic.  That was basically over the last few weeks - some of it was thought about briefly a while back, but it mainly happened a day or two when I realized I may need to be properly identifiable and couldn't get "FrostyTheDragon" as my Twitter handle.  I did a search and found about 6-7 other "FrostyTheDragon" things that weren't me.  So I decided to come up with a name that was close and more importantly not taken.  "Frosty" remains a valid nickname mainly because too many people still know me that way.

I still haven't given him much in the way of personality that isn't 100% my own, so that part of the story has to wait.


----------



## Rumby (Oct 21, 2018)

I used to always want a bunny as a pet when I was younger, but never allowed to have one, so I made a bunny fur who I use as my icon here~
She is sort of based on my family, vietnamese-orchid themed because my parents like orchids.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 21, 2018)

I wanted to make a webcomic, and wanted the protagonist to be easily recognizable while being simple enough that i could draw him in many poses without burning myself out on comic art.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, I've always wanted to be able to rock a really big mohawk, and I just adore crows.  She's really just everything I want to be in life


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 23, 2018)

I've always felt like animals were much cooler than humans..Or almost anything for that matter.
It started when I was 14 - whenever I got bored, I'd imagine myself in little adventures and such as an animal. My first one was a dark red Mountain Lion, then it turned into a black Tiger with white stripes, then finally to what I am today -

I've grown out of the whole black Tiger thing, and decided to just be a very dark, feline-beast - like not a specific breed of feline. I like that because it adds mystery - like, what exactly am I? I'm a cat, but still unidentifiable as to what kind of cat exactly..
I've grown darker and darker as a person, but I like it...So whenever I'm bored, I imagine myself as this dark beast prowling around.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 23, 2018)

It's the culmination of my mythology studies.
Prometheus is a titan that stole fire from Olympus to give to mankind, representing technology and society, Fox from Native American lore did similar but stole from fireflies, foxes in Japanese mythology have access to fire magic among other things, and the color blue represents the hottest tier of star.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 25, 2018)

Long ago, Ricky was a fnaf oc. He was a twisted mess of parts. I used in a fnaf rp group. When the group broke up, I was stuck with a mess of parts. Eventually, I "fixed" him up into a western based animatronic wolf, then I toyed with the idea of a non animatronic ricky, from there he started off as an outlaw, then I tried a sheriff. When neither one worked, I changed Ricky into a bounty Hunter folf. The rest is history


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2018)

I have my out of Fursuit fursona and my in fursuit fursona.  Out of fursuit, I am Keefur.  When I first got into the fandom, I went to Furry 4 Life and had to have a login name.  I remember it said "don't pick a name with "fur" in it as they have all been chosen".  Well, I thought long and hard about a name.  My favorite dog (I was heavily into showing and training at the time) was a Keeshond.  The affectionate term for a Keeshond is Kee.  To that, I added the fur part from being a Furry, and you got Keefur.  My fursuit fursona is a Sabertooth.  I wanted to step outside myself, and since my RL had a lot to do with dogs, I chose something feline.  At the time I chose it, I think there were about 4 Sabertooths in the Fandom.  Another reason I chose it was I'm a greymuzzle, and I already am a little "long in the tooth" so to say.  Cutter Cat has a wonderful moving jaw, and I was one of the first real "talking" in fursuit characters.


----------



## babykitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Lonely and living everyday feeling like shit and doing nothing to better myself for the future, I made Rakita Valrunt now Azalea Gato to be a self-insert Mary Sue. Everything I couldn't do, she was and did it a BILLION TIMES better than I ever could.


----------



## Joni (Oct 26, 2018)

:V


----------



## Shannon Castro (Oct 27, 2018)

I was looking to create a fursona that was unique and not alot of other people had so I decided to make my fursona a Sabertooth cat. Fersoru (Roo) represents my shy and quiet side as she is an extension of me. As for my other sona, Nemesis (Nemmy the wolf/dragon), she represents that side of me that, should she pop out, will not be nice and could give a heck less about people as a whole.


----------



## Radskoo (Oct 30, 2018)

Back in 2015, so about a year after actually sort of entering the fandom, i started playing a game called Dragon's Den, and because there were limited options as to what markings and ways you coud customise your character, i made a canine with two tais and horns inspired by blueberries. Eventuay i met an old friend and she introduced me to the idea of a fursona and Bueberry just stuck. Her design was a bit altered to reduce her original full-body spots and she became a Hyena, but otherwise nothing much changed! =)


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2018)

I knew I needed to actually decide on my fursona once I was in college. Before that, I just knew I loved bats. I vaguely had a batsona with four ears, brown fur, a blue nose, and a cream belly and toe tips, but that wasn't enough to satisfy me.

Then I saw food-themed fursonas, and I was like... fuck yes, I know what I must do...

It took me a couple years, but I eventually completed my design of Zehlua the blueberry chocolate fairy bat. He was a girl at first, but later became a boy because that felt more comfortable to me. 

Sasha was also a secret fursona I had during high school. He's a deep black seth animal contortionist with electric blue eyes and a cheetah-puff tail. He came about because I was closeted gay growing up. I had this confident, suave swagger in me that people's characters were instantly attracted to, but I could only tap into it through playing as Sasha.

My last fursona is Kalooki, a goofy little lilac oddmadod. They are part seahorse, part crow, part cat, and part bat. While Zehlua and Sasha represent me at my very best, Kalooki is my vulnerable inner child. I can cut loose with this character in a way that I can't with the other two.


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't really think of it as when Tyll'a was created, but rather as when he and I met.

I was going through a particularly miserable part of my life, and got into roleplaying in FFXIV as sort of an escape.  My main character, Tyll'a Starr, eventually became my sona.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 2, 2018)

I like lizards. *shrug*


----------



## MadAsh55 (Nov 2, 2018)

I always wanted to be a werewolf since I was a kid, I know weird right. I always have little stories in my head that I would let my mind wander and my character would always have some kind of canine feel. 

I have a very dog-like personality but I would like to be more dominant like a wolf so I am currently building my fursona based round a hellhound. Like an in-between a wolf and dog. To be me but more confident, more dominant. As I am new to the knowledge in fursonas it is still a work in progress and it will probably continue for a long time.

I consider myself very new to the fandom although I had been interested in the fandom for quite a few years now.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Compared to many other characters and settings I have come up with, my sona has had a fairly short amount of time existing as an idea. But since I've started, I've given him and his own setting more and more thought compared to most so that he is highly different from my original concept of my sona.

After using different anthrowolf images all over the place, I decided to start working on a more official sona a few years ago as I started accepting the fact that I was a furry. Since wolves gradually became more and more of my favorite animal, it was natural I ended up picking this.

The creation of Kili Kingsley started off as simply just making a blank slate to put myself onto. A simple brown furred bipedial anthrowolf with digitgrade legs and blue eyes. And that was it. No additional thought, just that. Shortly afterwards, I decided I perfered having human style hair too, thanks to a certain piece of art on the internet. So I added that on too.

Now, a couple of years ago, I joined Second Life, mainly out of mild curiosity and also to meet and talk to a few people, gradually setting up the basic blank slate fursona there. Overtime however, as I started spending more time developing numerous ideas and talking to a few people on SL, including one guy who had spent a huge amount of time developing his own OC, I decided to slowly further expand on the sona and try and make him less of a copy of myself and less similar to the main character of an original setting I have been spending a great deal of time working on... but that is a story for another time I suppose.

So, first off, I gradually decided that, hey, I liked the color black alot more than brown. So, I made the sona black furred with black hair. Further still, I liked the color blue and have a quite a few different tartan jackets. So, on goes a blue tartan jacket and some black shorts as well. His fox like appearance ultimately came from using fox avatars in SL which, personally, are alot better looking than the wolf ones, even though I continue to state he is a wolf.

However, he was still mostly a blank slate, until one day, I noticed someone in SL who had put on their avatar yellow glowing tattoos. At that point, I decided I liked them, and got a blue colored version.

Once I put them onto my avatar proper, at that point, it just clicked. Normally all it takes for me is just one piece of inspiration from the world, and thats it, I can run away with an idea. For the setting I mentioned before, that was a piece of art of a anthrowolf/werewolf. For another major setting I am hoping to work on? Reading the manual for Halo CE and/or a custom power armor with a shoulder mounted gun that came from an MMO. Ironically, said setting is now radically different, but a few elements remain. Another setting? A old sniper rifle.

For my sona's setting, it was those tattoos, and I ended up thinking of one word. Nanites.

And so, Kili Kingsley was born. I started to gradually come up with a few basics behind the nanoites before writing more solid rules down on paper. I started putting in some of my own desires for heroism and freedom into Kili, turning him from a blank slate into a student who discovers he has these awesome nanoites that grant him powerful abilities (and cool tattoos) and encourages the shy wolf to become more of a hero and try and make a difference in the world. I loved lightsabers and energy based abilities, kinda like stuff like Aura Sphere from when I was a kid, so, I put in my own versions of that into Kili's character, the nanoblade and nano-orb. I got some blue hair to add into the black hair to give him the impression of highlights, also caused by nanoites. I started putting parts of my personality into Kili's own, including his mostly quiet attitude and increasing openness to those he trusts. Throw in a few of my talents such as acting and fighting sports, throw in a bit of my own life history such as university and being bullied into play, and gradually, he started to be built up into an original character of his own. Ironically, he shares the same name as another character from that first setting I mentioned, but I decided to let both keep it, just for laughs at the end of the day.

I named him Kili due to climbing Kilimanjaro four years ago, and Kili is generally a shortened term for it. Kingsley... well, I just figured it sounded cool.

And eventully, overtime I started developing the wider setting, including secret Orders, fellow nanowarriors and nanocreatures like Kili, aliens, government conspiracies and other bits aside. Most notably, it also lead to the development of my secondary sona of sorts, Vail Kenway, although she is much more of an original character herself than that. But, without Kili and the setting I made around him, Vail wouldn't exist as an idea.

So, starting off from a blank slate brown furred wolf, I gradually created a black furred anthrowolf student with awesome nanoite powers called Kili Kingsley. And I am hoping that one day, once I have finished writing about a few other settings, that I can write up quite abit about Kili eventully myself in an actual story to share to everyone. Well, thats the hope and plan.

Kili Kingsley Art from Itswolven

Vail Kenway Art from Itswolven


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 3, 2018)

I liked shepherds, and I liked huskies. Boom! Gerberian Shepsky...

I'm a pilot IRL, and love aviation. Boom! My sona is now a pilot...

I've always loved WWI/WWII. Boom! Named him after famous German Ace Manfred von Richthofen (The Red Baron)...


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 4, 2018)

Ten years ago a summer binge on Sonic shifted my obsession from dragons to foxes, so I figured my fursona (back before I knew about furry) should be a fox. I toyed with a few iterations of a human turned fox or a human/fox shapeshifter, because I've always liked transformation. Then I took an interest in kitsune. I couldn't resist magical shapeshifting foxes, but I didn't fancy having more than one tail, so I decided to mix it with a regular fox.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Nov 7, 2018)

I have always been a fan of Inuyasha since it is chalk full of Japanese mythology. I thought about the three swords of power, and I went from there.

Tsukyomi ascended kitsune and emissary of the moon and the heavens. Cold and methodical she speaks little, but her actions are for the benefit of others 

Kurrundo ear piece to the heavens on Earth and guardian of the Earth Shrine. Because of his ties to the heavens he is often used as a mouthpiece as well. Which means he is prone to possession.

Billinton Bunnykins Binidon III (B3)
Demon bunny from the lowest depths of the abyss. He is on the surface a British gentleman with a haughty air about him, but hidden underneath the faux Easter bunny head is a true monster. The head is always in danger of falling off.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Nov 8, 2018)

I was in a SCP ARG and the main character mentioned SCP-682 was a female of their species and my furry was set off and I thought on it a lot and ended up with a fursona based on the idea. 
It was just an idea bra but it ended up starting to become real.


----------

